# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si te kaloj leket nga njeri celular te tjetri

## Solomoni

Nuk e di ne eshte bere kjo me pare si pyetje po nese keni mundesi te me ndihmoni:

Ju lutem me thoni si mund t'ia hedh leket dikujt nga celulari im ne te tjetrit (Vodafon).

Ndoshta eshte turp qe se di, por ja qe eshte hera e pare qe po me intereson dicka e tille

----------


## Solomoni

Askush nuk e di proceduren se s'i mund t'i kaloj dikujt nga celulari im te i tjetrit 100 leke prsh. 

Ju lutem te me ndihmoni!

----------


## xfiles

Ekziston menyra, por personalisht nuk e di si behet.
Me duket se duhet te telefonosh 141 dhe te ndjekesh udhezimet.

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> Nuk e di ne eshte bere kjo me pare si pyetje po nese keni mundesi te me ndihmoni:
> 
> Ju lutem me thoni si mund t'ia hedh leket dikujt nga celulari im ne te tjetrit (Vodafon).
> 
> Ndoshta eshte turp qe se di, por ja qe eshte hera e pare qe po mhttp://www.forumishqiptar.com//images/smilies/smile.gife intereson dicka e tille


Telefono tek 15122 dhe ndiq udhezimet.

Transferte te mbare! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ekziston menyra, por personalisht nuk e di si behet.
> Me duket se duhet te telefonosh 141 dhe te ndjekesh udhezimet.


Jo nuk eshte 141.141 eshte per tjeter gje.(ME DUKET).Per amc te them po per vodafone nuk di.Me duket se eshte numri qe thote muza.

----------


## J@mes

Siç ka thene dhe MUZA, numri per transferte lekesh nga nje celular vodafone ne tjetrin eshte - *15122*

Me pas do te thote: Shtypni kodin tuaj personal qe mund ta besh 4 ose 5 shifror dhe shtypni butonin thurje.

Shtypni 1 per te transferuar 100leke, 2 - 200, 3 - 500, etj dhe me pas shtypni butonin thurje.

Pasi konfirmohet numri tek i cili do te transferohen leket do te rishtypni butonin thurje dhe trasferimi do te kryhet.

----------


## Solomoni

Flm shume! Morra dhe nje mesazh pas kesaj qe tranferta u krye. 
Cudi, po ja qe si kisha vene ndonjehere rendesi ketij sherbimi.

----------


## PINK

> Nuk e di ne eshte bere kjo me pare si pyetje po nese keni mundesi te me ndihmoni:
> 
> Ju lutem me thoni si mund t'ia hedh leket dikujt nga celulari im ne te tjetrit (Vodafon).
> 
> Ndoshta eshte turp qe se di, por ja qe eshte hera e pare qe po me intereson dicka e tille


nuk eshte turp hic. Mua me mashtronin .. me thoshin ; ta perdor 1 min cellin tend .. ok u thosha une. Vetem kur e shifja.. paret e tua u tranferuan ne filan numer cell. what ?  :ngerdheshje: 

po sa ja mora doren dhe une , se dija qe tranferoheshin paret nga nje cell ne tjetren. c' service qe ka atje. damn .  :perqeshje:

----------

